# Galveston Bay Flounder report 12/23



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

This is just proof that the fish still think it is fall. The flounder are still kickin in the Galveston ship channel. Deep water was the ticket. We caught all of our fish in 15-20 ft of water on 3/8 oz jigs using gulps and chicken boys dipped in gulp juice. We tried a few spots in shallow water and never got a bite. Chartreuse seemed to be what they wanted but we caught a lot on white/pearl also. The boys kicked butt today and put it on the dads! I used a tandem leader for the boys. A gulp on one rig and a #6 treble with a shrimp on the other. It was half and half as far as fish hitting a shrimp vs the jig. They did well and at 7 & 11 they both caught a bunch of fish all on their own. The dad's stuck to single rigs and didnt catch as much as the two boys but did well also. We had a few over 5 pounds but nothing over 6 and it wasn't really good where we caught 60 or 70 because we definitely had to work for them. Just a few here and there and we probably threw back another 6-8 after we had our limits. All in all a good day of flatty fishing for being almost Christmas.

Everyone have a great Christmas and safe holiday and I will see ya'all on the water!

Plenty of opening next week and weekend just call to get hooked up!

Thanks
Capt Craig Lambert aka Capt Mullet
galvestonfish.com
832-338-4570


----------

